# Bites when I brush him



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

If its any consolation... Sidney does the same thing. We also started brushing him from when we first got him... we use a slicker, a rake, a flea comb (face and around the ears), and a pin brush. We tried everything... treats, a bone/rawhide to bite-on as a substitute, 'two-on-one' defense (my wife distracting his head), we did consider a muzzle but never did follow through on that... he doesn't bite (and never has) but rather he mouths the brush and occasionally the hand holding the brush. It use to be anywhere we were brushing and, as you say, it especially centered around his butt and tail. He often will sit down to try and thwart the butt/tail brushing effort.

The one thing we've never done is let him win. He WILL get brushed... and if he gets too mouthy, I'll say, "Don't bite!!" in a very low tone like I really mean it, and that's usually good enough to stop him... well, for at least for about a minute.

The good news is... very gradually he has given up that bit of craziness... today (at 15-months of age) Sidney will often stand for his whole brushing (however only if I'm also standing and stoop over him... if I sit, often so will he or even lay down). He no longer bites the brush unless he just happens to be in a playful mood... so we usually pick times when he's a little 'tuckered'.

Bottom-line is... I think its something Woody will grow out of... just remember to be a little gentler in the places he favors and NEVER LET HIM WIN (always finish what you started).


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

We went to our first training class last night and the trainer breeds/shows goldens. She mentioned that grooming is very important and one thing she does is incorporates it into nightly relaxing time. Instead of "c'mere and get brushed" its more like when she watches TV at night and the dog is chilling with her she'll brush and stroke with her hand, one after the other, and its more of a bonding thing than grooming. 

Like the post above with all of the different brushes, maybe his skin is sensitive and the brush is aggravating his skin? 

Also, maybe a way to do it is if you don't feed him dinner like normal, and instead start to hand feed him at night. As he gets a morsel of food, a brush stroke, another morsel, another brush stroke. It'll last longer than a treat and maybe make him associate the brushing with something good, getting dinner!

Good luck!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Someone or somewhere I have heard that you should spread peanut butter on the side of the refrigerator and have the dog sit near this. then they will be so interested in licking off the peanut butter that they will not be so interested in biting you while you are clipping their nails or grooming them. I have not tried it, but it does sound plausible, knowing how my goldens love to eat. good luck


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

OK, persistence and bribing with food, eh? I'll try it!

Thanks!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Also make sure that when you are brushing him that you are not pulling because of matts. Mojo HATES to have the tail or butt feathers brushed. I do the butt feathers when he's relaxed and laying down and also the tail. If I hold one hand on the tail bone I can then gently pull the slicker brush through the thick fur. I never use a comb on the tail as it would REALLY pull. If you brush for two minutes each day, especially those areas, then they will more than likely NOT get matted. 

Good luck. I always remember when my Mom or my Aunties were doing my hair when it was long.......................OUCH!


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

Rocky always tries to bite the brush, luckily he only goes for the brush and not my hand. I usually just have a biscuit and hold it in front of him, i hold on to it and while he licks and licks after I'm finish, I let him have the biscuit.

Another thing I did was give him an ice cube, he just stood there biting it and then swallowing it, that gave me a few minutes to brush him, but he'll walk around so I have to follow him while I brush, which probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I was spoiled from my Dani girl also she loved being brushed and would lay on the carpet so I can get her all over on one side I would tell her to roll over and she'll roll on her other side so I can do that one then sit to get the chest and ears, stand to do a once more over the body and she was done. It was beautiful. I have brushed Bogart everyday also since I got him and he likes to bite the brush also. I put him on the crate so I have more leverage over him and give him a bone. He is getting better also slowly. Clipping the nails I ha whole other can of worms to open LOL. He is not a happy camper when I do that. ZsaZsa is pretty easy like Dani was but she doesn't relax like Dani did. Dani would actualy go to sleep she was so relaxed.
Bogart'sMom


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Brandy also thinks the brush is a game and tries to bite it. But she's getting much better -- especially since she watches Jenna stand still while getting brushed. 

As for clipping the nails, I made the mistake of getting one too short when we had Reyna. Since then, I pay someone else to do it! They are way too wiggly for me, and the wrong snip produces too much blood!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hate CLIPPING NAILS as I am always scared i am going to cut to short. I know how bad it hurts when one of my finger nails break below the quick.

Mine like the shedding blade best of all and will stand as long as I use it. When I got to rake or brush, they all tend to want to sit. Annoying!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

OKay 3G's - what is a shedding blade?


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing. More importantly, does it cut down on shedding?

Also, since we are on the topic of grooming, how do you handle the little mats that form behind their ears? Woody's coat is starting to come in, and no matter how much I brush him behind the ears, he still has them.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

MegB - I use the thinning shears to get rid of mats. It doesn't leave a blunt end to the fur which then causes it to mat again. I try to keep the fur on the ears, around the ears, down the neck from the ears and inside the ears nice and trim. It keeps Mojo cooler and doesn't look straggly. It also helps to keep ear infections at bay because the heat doesn't get trapped in the ears as well as the dirt.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Can you buy those at a pet store? They sound great.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Sure - any big pet store will have them. I would suggest that if you're serious about using them to get a good pair. I'm looking to upgrade the pair I have because I use it so much.


----------



## Karbean (Jun 11, 2005)

*Bites the Brush*

Something to keep in mind when you bring out the treats. Does he think he's getting a treat FOR biting the brush? It may be a great distraction for 30 seconds but he has apprently learned the "trick" you taught him. Bite the brush....get a treat. I have always preferred a stern "NO" followed by the previous advice you read.....finish the job anyway. NEVER let them win.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

You know, after trying with the treats a few times, the same thought occurred to me--"What am I rewarding him for?" The treats work for a little while, but once they are gone, Woody is back to biting the brush and my hand. 

I don't know if this is the "right" way to do it, but what I have found to work is just to physically keep him from biting me. I lay him down on the floor, and I sit beside him. Then, I put one of my legs across the back of his neck, to keep his head and chest on the floor--I know that is an interesting picture! (My arms are not strong enough to keep him still, which is why I use my leg). At first he struggles, but then he calms down and lets me finish the job. I am hoping that after enough times, he will decide it isn't worth the struggle.


----------



## janb (Apr 27, 2005)

Sandy has a nylabone about 8 inches long. I hold the bone in one hand and let her chew on the bone and brush her with the other hand. All the while I'm holding on to one end of the bone. She has something else to bite on other than the brush so it works out great.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Kody does it too, the problem I see is my golden wants the brush to chew on, but accidentally gets my arm. What I do now is talk to him as I am brushing very calmly and I have found if he has a toy, rawhide, nylabone...whatever it does go easier. Bianka was never like this...lol, there all just so darn different.

The funny thing is, its not that they don't want too be brushed. Kody will run and jump right up on the outside chair if he see's the brush or comb and get all excited and happy, I think some of them think its play time. 

I think its just a matter of patience and time and working with them, it will get better....hang in there.


----------



## karl & julie (Nov 3, 2005)

Maybe he is biting because he'd rather have the food than be brushed. I know it would be difficult in the long run but try and give him the treat AFTERWARDS then he will associate good behaviour with his treat.

With regards to nail clipping we don't have to clip the nails of a 'Guide Dog' as they spend so much time walking along the street that their nails are always a perfect length.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

You are right, giving the treat afterward works much better. For one thing, he was getting way too many treats in order for me to brush him completely. And besides, it was not helping the problem at all.

So far, I have found that persistence is really the key. He has calmed down a little, as if he knows that I am going to brush him until he is finished, so why fight it. And I do give him a treat afterward--I am not sure if he knows why he gets it, but at least he may someday decide that getting brushed is a good thing because it means food!


----------

